# 55 Gallon Tank Setup



## Turkish (Jan 19, 2003)

here's what i plan to do with my 55 gallon tank:

- Fluval 304 Canister Filter
- Emperor 400 Power Filter
- Pro Heat 150W Titanium Heater
- AquaClear 402 Powerhead

- Driftwood
- Natural Gravel
- Dark Blue Spray Painted Background
- Plastic Plants
- Thermometer

comments? suggestions? am i missing anything?

Tony.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sounds good to me








One thing though: try live plants instead of fake ones: they're beneficial to a healthy tank environment (they absorb CO2 from the water, and release oxygen, and also absorb certain potentially harmful chemical). Besides that: piranha's love to chew on plants, and personally I prefer them eating live ones instead of ingesting pieces of plastic.....

Also: I'm not really sure about spraypainting your tank background: I don't know, but it doesn't seem very healthy to me (fumes, the paint itself).

Anyways: good luck!


----------

